# Coffee Catcha and doing the P.R.A.T.



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Here we have a Coffee Catcha heading for a new home.

*To be fair to all forum members, I will open a list for one week from today. If you would like to enter the free draw, put your name on the list but only if you really want to use it. You will have to have been a forum member for at least six months or have a minimum of 25 posts to be eligible to enter the draw*.

To those unfamiliar with the Catcha device - it sits perfectly on a 58mm portafilter - not suitable for other diameters. The big advantage is that it doesn't intrude into the basket. To get the best out of it, recommend the adoption of the P.R.A.T. into your barista routine.

The *Patrick's Rigorous Agitation Technique* (PRAT) is a noticeable and significant improvement on the WDT (Weiss Distribution Technique) which involves using something like a toothpick (pah) to attempt to distribute the fines in your dose to aid better extraction.

The PRAT does involve a little extra effort but the results, seriously, do benefit extraction. After grinding, dump the dose into a small container - I've been using a cocktail tumbler with my palm over the top whilst I do the PRAT. You then dump the dose into the portafilter with the Catcha fitted which ensures no spillage - see below. I use a brush to lightly even the puck prior to tamping.

Been doing the PRAT for several months on many bean varieties and checking pours through a naked portafilter and analysing shots' extraction yields - it can make a noticeable difference. You can, of course, use the Catcha with the WDT if you haven't the time, patience and obsessional character traits to do the full PRAT.

















P.S. Any attempt at heavy handed humour is entirely coincidental.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Colour me interested - intrigued as to what you are replacing it with though!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

That's very generous of you, please add me to the list


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. blackstone


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Please count me in, thanks.

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron

5. ajh101

6.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

tidy up

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron

5. ajh101

6. blackstone


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron

5. ajh101

6. blackstone

7. Drewster


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive been interested in one of these for ages. Very kind offer

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron

5. ajh101

6. blackstone

7. Drewster

8. JumboRatty


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron

5. ajh101

6. blackstone

7. Drewster

8. JumboRatty

9. Rob1


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron

5. ajh101

6. blackstone

7. Drewster

8. JumboRatty

9. Rob1

10. Fluffles


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron

5. ajh101

6. blackstone

7. Drewster

8. JumboRatty

9. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron

5. ajh101

6. blackstone

7. Drewster

8. JumboRatty

9. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Please add me to the list.

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron

5. ajh101

6. blackstone

7. Drewster

8. JumboRatty

9. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Please add me to the list.

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron

5. ajh101

6. blackstone

7. Drewster

8. JumboRatty

9. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Great gesture

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron

5. ajh101

6. blackstone

7. Drewster

8. JumboRatty

9. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron

5. ajh101

6. blackstone

7. Drewster

8. JumboRatty

9. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa

16. Hotmetal


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I used to do something similar, by chucking grinds about in an unused jug which certainly helped. I now have a printed high walled funnel so I can do it all in the PF itself.


----------



## Jurredb (May 19, 2016)

*edit* missed the 6 months condition.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Patrick

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron

5. ajh101

6. blackstone

7. Drewster

8. JumboRatty

9. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa

16. Hotmetal

17. Phil104


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Patrick

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron

5. ajh101

6. blackstone

7. Drewster

8. JumboRatty

9. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa

16. Hotmetal

17. Phil104

18. Nod


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Systemic... I like the sound of the system as it aims to sort distribution throughout the dose not just the top layer...


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Added myself









01. UbiquitousPhoton

02. Marcuswar

03. DoubleShot

04. Mmmatron

05. ajh101

06. blackstone

07. Drewster

08. JumboRatty

09. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa

16. Hotmetal

17. Phil104

18. Nod

19. MSM


----------



## Jurredb (May 19, 2016)

01. UbiquitousPhoton

02. Marcuswar

03. DoubleShot

04. Mmmatron

05. ajh101

06. blackstone

07. Drewster

08. JumboRatty

09. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa

16. Hotmetal

17. Phil104

18. Nod

19. MSM

20. Jurredb


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes please... it's exactly what I need


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks, added me and father java

01. UbiquitousPhoton

02. Marcuswar

03. DoubleShot

04. Mmmatron

05. ajh101

06. blackstone

07. Drewster

08. JumboRatty

09. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa

16. Hotmetal

17. Phil104

18. Nod

19. MSM

20. Jurredb

21. Father_Java

22. dan1502


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

dan1502 said:


> Thanks, added me and father java
> 
> 01. UbiquitousPhoton
> 
> ...


23. Wobin19


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron

5. ajh101

6. blackstone

7. Drewster

8. Urbanbumpkin


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron

5. ajh101

6. blackstone

7. Drewster

8. JumboRatty

9. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa

16. Hotmetal

17. Phil104

18. Nod

19. MSM

20. Jurredb

21. Father_Java

22. dan1502

23. Wobin19


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. UbiquitousPhoton

2. Marcuswar

3. DoubleShot

4. Mmmatron

5. ajh101

6. blackstone

7. Drewster

8. JumboRatty

9. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa

16. Hotmetal

17. Phil104

18. Nod

19. MSM

20. Jurredb

21. Father_Java

22. dan1502

23. Wobin19

24. Urbanbumkin


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jurredb said:


> *edit* missed the 6 months condition.


jurred I assume you removed yourself from the list? You've got 28 posts and the condition was:

* or have a minimum of 25 posts to be eligible to enter the draw*.

So I think you're eligible. HAHAHAHA OK TSK has added you anyway...

father java ignore me, apologies I see you're on the list! I missed you some how...

utterly pointless post now...sorry chaps.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Tidied up the list...

01. UbiquitousPhoton

02. Marcuswar

03. DoubleShot

04. Mmmatron

05. ajh101

06. blackstone

07. Drewster

08. JumboRatty

09. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa

16. Hotmetal

17. Phil104

18. Nod

19. MSM

20. Jurredb

21. Father_Java

22. dan1502

23. Wobin19

24. Urbanbumpkin

[EDIT] ... Oops sorry I see it's already been done! Sorry for any confusion... my browser must have cached the last "corrupted" result...


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

01. UbiquitousPhoton

02. Marcuswar

03. DoubleShot

04. Mmmatron

05. ajh101

06. blackstone

07. Drewster

08. JumboRatty

09. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa

16. Hotmetal

17. Phil104

18. Nod

19. MSM

20. Jurredb

21. Father_Java

22. dan1502

23. Wobin19

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. The Resurrection


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

01. UbiquitousPhoton

02. Marcuswar

03. DoubleShot

04. Mmmatron

05. ajh101

06. blackstone

07. Drewster

08. JumboRatty

09. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa

16. Hotmetal

17. Phil104

18. Nod

19. MSM

20. Jurredb

21. Father_Java

22. dan1502

23. Wobin19

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. The Resurrection

26. Riz

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

01. UbiquitousPhoton

02. Marcuswar

03. DoubleShot

04. Mmmatron

05. ajh101

06. blackstone

07. Drewster

08. JumboRatty

09. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa

16. Hotmetal

17. Phil104

18. Nod

19. MSM

20. Jurredb

21. Father_Java

22. dan1502

23. Wobin19

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. The Resurrection

26. Riz

27. Mouse

Very generous


----------



## thezeev (May 10, 2013)

01. UbiquitousPhoton

02. Marcuswar

03. DoubleShot

04. Mmmatron

05. ajh101

06. blackstone

07. Drewster

08. JumboRatty

09. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa

16. Hotmetal

17. Phil104

18. Nod

19. MSM

20. Jurredb

21. Father_Java

22. dan1502

23. Wobin19

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. The Resurrection

26. Riz

27. Mouse

28. TheZeev

Much obliged.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

01. UbiquitousPhoton

02. Marcuswar

03. DoubleShot

04. Mmmatron

05. ajh101

06. blackstone

07. Drewster

08. JumboRatty

09. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa

16. Hotmetal

17. Phil104

18. Nod

19. MSM

20. Jurredb

21. Father_Java

22. dan1502

23. Wobin19

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. The Resurrection

26. Riz

27. Mouse

28. TheZeev

29. Jacko112


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

01. UbiquitousPhoton

02. Marcuswar

03. DoubleShot

04. Mmmatron

05. ajh101

06. blackstone

07. Drewster

08. JumboRatty

09. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa

16. Hotmetal

17. Phil104

18. Nod

19. MSM

20. Jurredb

21. Father_Java

22. dan1502

23. Wobin19

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. The Resurrection

26. Riz

27. Mouse

28. TheZeev

29. Jacko112

30. Teejay41


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

01. UbiquitousPhoton

02. Marcuswar

03. DoubleShot

04. Mmmatron

05. ajh101

06. blackstone

07. Drewster

08. JumboRatty

09. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa

16. Hotmetal

17. Phil104

18. Nod

19. MSM

20. Jurredb

21. Father_Java

22. dan1502

23. Wobin19

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. The Resurrection

26. Riz

27. Mouse

28. TheZeev

29. Jacko112

30. Teejay41

31. cambosheff


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Can one of the mods please add me to the draw as I'm currently on Tapatalk


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

01. UbiquitousPhoton

02. Marcuswar

03. DoubleShot

04. Mmmatron

05. ajh101

06. blackstone

07. Drewster

08. JumboRatty

09. Rob1

10. Fluffles

11. drude

12. timmyjj21

13. Rob666

14. EricC

15. MooMaa

16. Hotmetal

17. Phil104

18. Nod

19. MSM

20. Jurredb

21. Father_Java

22. dan1502

23. Wobin19

24. Urbanbumpkin

25. The Resurrection

26. Riz

27. Mouse

28. TheZeev

29. Jacko112

30. Teejay41

31. cambosheff

32. Soll


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

List is now closed. Will put all 32 entrants into random number generator and announce the winner later this evening.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

OK. Random number generated was 16 so, @hotmetal, you're the new proud owner of a Coffee Catcha. PM me your details and I will post it to you.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yay! Wow I never 'win' things - thanks so much Patrick. Incoming! PM sent (if I've mastered the art of PM via tapatalk. Hope i didn't just broadcast my address to the whole forum lol!)


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Well done guys ☺


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

This was great...thanks Patrick, congrats hotmetal!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Well done all!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Well done @hotmetal


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice one  @hotmetal don't forget to cover it in a bit of OK wallpaper of that "special" touch ;-)


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Great stuff all round - and enjoy it hotmetal - I'm looking forward to the video of you doing the PRAT


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

No, I'll end up being mistaken for Gareth Hunt doing his infamous '3 bean salute' from the instant coffee ad from the 70s!


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Christ, I had clearly purged that from my memory.






Enjoy!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm clearly too young


----------

